# Comment vendre un livre sur ibooks



## aurel1987 (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma question est assez simple je possède des droits d'auteur et de publication sur mes bouquins.

Je voulais savoir si il y'a un moyen de les vendre sur l'ibookstore (avec le moins d'intermédiaires possible), pour l'instant j'ai surtout l'impression que ce sont les grandes maisons d'édition qui sont présentes.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Dramis (5 Août 2010)

Regarde Ici


----------



## aurel1987 (5 Août 2010)

Merci bcp.

Bon à priori ce n'est que pour les citoyens us pour le moment, c'est quand même dommage.


----------

